# Sassy running with her Bear



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I caught Sassy playing with her Bear this morning. I love to see her hair fly when she runs. 

[attachment=2171:attachment]


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

She's GORGEOUS!!







I can see why you love her hair flying back like that! what a beauty!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Wow, how cute... love the hair!!


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

So cute!!


----------



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

Sassy is so pretty!! We have the same carpet too


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2006)

Sassy is so beautiful!







I love when they give you that sideways glance and you can see the white of their eyes.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awwwwwwwwww...!!!!!














precious.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

She just cracks me up!







Too cute!


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Absolutely stunning. You get some great pictures Pat. Do you have a digital that doesn't have a delay on it. Too bad you weren't closer to Palm Harbor and Tampa. I go back each year to visit my Mom and sister and I would love to meet you and Sassy and get tips and your opinions on my baby. I know she will never be a "Sassy" but I'm sure you could tell me what you think of her coat and what I may or may not be doing right. Back to the post, that is a beautiful sight to see that hair flying like that. It makes it worth it to spend all that time grooming her I'm sure. Love the picture.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

aww,you go Sassy


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

OMG!!!! Everytime i see her i fall in love again!!! She is perfect!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Everytime I see a picture of your Sassy, I think, "Now, that's what a Maltese is supposed to look like!"

She is breathtaking even in her candid shots!


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Gorgeous!!!







Sassy is so beautiful, I never get tired of seeing pictures of her.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Beautiful







. You know that you are NEVER allowed to get her cut.







All of us at SM would just die.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I love the hair! She certainly takes playtime seriously!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

You're killing me here, Pat!







- since I just cut Abbey's hair all off!







Just kidding - I can just imagine how beautiful her hair is when she runs! I love her pictures!!


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

She is a very pretty little girl!!

Marie & Pacino


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

I have always looked at Abbey's pictures and thought she was a little doll. She looks cute and I love the way the collar can be seen. I like fancy collars but with the longer hair you can't see them. I do favor the before picture with the hair a little longer but either way you can't go wrong. She is very cute.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)




----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

That's is so cute! It kinda looks like she's running while lying on the floor!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

GREAT action shot!!!!








She's a beauty!!!!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

she is just beeeyooooooooooooooooteefull









ann marie and the "i want to be graceful like that when I grow up!" buttercup, who seems to have inherited her momster's "clumsy" gene


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Well I caught Billy chewing up a sock. Talk about graceful. I love seeing his ears flying in the wind - ROFLMAO...


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Ahh, looks like she's having a blast, what pretty girl


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

SASSY IS JUST TOO CUTE







I WANT TO KNOW HOW MANY TIMES U BRUSH HER IN A DAY







AND WHAT DO YOU USE ON HER SHAMPOO COND ETC... PLEASEEEEE TELL US UR SECRET


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> SASSY IS JUST TOO CUTE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think Sassy's "secret" is good genes and a great breeder! That's why I said that Sassy shows us what a Maltese _should_ look like!

I think Sassy's Mom said she uses the Chris Christensen products. I could use the same line and brush Lady 5 times a day and she'd never look like that!


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Sassy is a breathtakingly beautiful Malt. Simply gorgeous!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks once again to all who made such sweet comments on my Sassy girl. I absolutely love to see her run when she plays. I can't tell you how many blank frames I have taken trying to capture an image of her running. My camera does have a seting for continuous shots; however, I did not have that feature turned on when I was lucky enough to catch the action. What I did was toss her bear and when she went to retrieve it I focused the camera in the center of the room. As she approached I snapped the camera. She ran right into the frame. Although I must admit, I almost missed her. She is soooooo fast. She actually ended up on the side of the frame so I cropped the photo so that you guys did not have to look at just carpet. I love it when "dumb luck" comes to the rescue.











> Absolutely stunning. You get some great pictures Pat. Do you have a digital that doesn't have a delay on it. Too bad you weren't closer to Palm Harbor and Tampa. I go back each year to visit my Mom and sister and I would love to meet you and Sassy and get tips and your opinions on my baby. I know she will never be a "Sassy" but I'm sure you could tell me what you think of her coat and what I may or may not be doing right. Back to the post, that is a beautiful sight to see that hair flying like that. It makes it worth it to spend all that time grooming her I'm sure. Love the picture.[/B]


Jackie, I go to the Sarasota area 2-3 times a year, which means I pass right through Tampa. The next time you are headed that way why don't you send me an email. It might just happen that we are going at the same time. I would love to meet you and see little Belle. 



> Everytime I see a picture of your Sassy, I think, "Now, that's what a Maltese is supposed to look like!"
> She is breathtaking even in her candid shots![/B]


Thank you Marj.......I really appreciate all the wonderful compliments.



> Beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> ...










My husband is forever mentioning that he wishes I would clip her hair to about 4-5 inches. Eventhough I trim her tail, it trails her about 4 inches which I love. He of course thinks it should be shorter than her other hair. What do men know?







I think I have a picture of her standing that shows her tail dragging the floor. I sometimes let her entire coat turn up, but then he is always saying.....she is walking all over all that hair you need to trim it







Oh well I will let you guys know ahead of time if I do decide to let her sport a shorter do at some point. Thanks for the compliments.



> I love the hair! She certainly takes playtime seriously!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes she does! Sassy loves life ......







Oh the life of a little white fluff butt.







I think Sassy does most everything with her whole heart. I think that is one part of her personality that is so cute. 



> You're killing me here, Pat!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I have to admit that some times when I have been standing over a blow dryer for 1 1/2 hrs. I wish Sassy had Abbey's puppy cut, which by the way is gorgeous on her. I showed it to my husband. He wants Sassy to have a cute like that.



> SASSY IS JUST TOO CUTE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I normally brush Sassy once a day (which takes me about 45 minutes--1 hr. to do.) But I have to admit that on occasion I miss a day and even have missed 2 before a couple of times. Her hair does not get that bad but her top knot needs attention daily. I don't like for it to get too tangled or even start hanging in her face. As for as products, I use the Chris Christensen line. Day to Day shampoo, Day to Day conditioner, After Bath, Ice on Ice Detangler/Finishing Spray, and about once ever 2-3 months I use their White on White Shampoo. I use L'Oreals kids no tear shampoo in the purple/blue (which ever you want to call it) on her face and around her eyes. And I use store brand (Publix) baby wipes as a daily wipe for her eyes and anywhere else than may occasionally need attention. 

Thanks again to all who commented on Sassy's picture. I am so glad you do not tire of seeing her. I enjoy sharing her with you.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Hummm....

I use Ice on Ice, CC Gold Series brush, slicker and Buttercomb, too.

How come Lady doesn't look like Sassy?


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> Hummm....
> 
> I use Ice on Ice, CC Gold Series brush, slicker and Buttercomb, too.
> 
> ...


She has her own unique charm!!!! I love Lady, she looks so happy


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

What a wonderful shot! That long, long fur flying behind her!

I showed this picture to Pico and said "this is your cousin", to which he replied "sissy!" and I said "No, that's Sassy and she's a girl". Then Pico said with a bit of a leer, "Well, now that's ANOTHER story!".

Then he remembered the visit to Dr. Vice when he was 8 months old and bit me! 

That last part is not true but I swear the rest of the story is.......


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> What a wonderful shot! That long, long fur flying behind her!
> 
> I showed this picture to Pico and said "this is your cousin", to which he replied "sissy!" and I said "No, that's Sassy and she's a girl". Then Pico said with a bit of a leer, "Well, now that's ANOTHER story!".
> 
> ...


You are so funny!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Sassy is so beautiful!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I just look in awe at Sassy's photos.. she simply is so so gorgeous!..


----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

> I normally brush Sassy once a day (which takes me about 45 minutes--1 hr. to do.) But I have to admit that on occasion I miss a day and even have missed 2 before a couple of times. Her hair does not get that bad but her top knot needs attention daily. I don't like for it to get too tangled or even start hanging in her face. As for as products, I use the Chris Christensen line. Day to Day shampoo, Day to Day conditioner, After Bath, Ice on Ice Detangler/Finishing Spray, and about once ever 2-3 months I use their White on White Shampoo. I use L'Oreals kids no tear shampoo in the purple/blue (which ever you want to call it) on her face and around her eyes. And I use store brand (Publix) baby wipes as a daily wipe for her eyes and anywhere else than may occasionally need attention.
> 
> Thanks again to all who commented on Sassy's picture. I am so glad you do not tire of seeing her. I enjoy sharing her with you.[/B]


Oh wow you brush her an hour a day? Tyler would kill if I did that with him! Your girl is well behaved!


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

Gorgeous just Gorgeous Darling lol. shes a beauty.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

She is gorgeous. I love see her hair fly too!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=138926
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sassy has been conditioned for her grooming since she was a little girl. By this I mean it has been a gradual process. As she grew older and her hair grew longer it would begin to take longer and longer to completely brush her out. So it just seems normal to her. She does not know anything different. It is just what we have to do when mommy says, "come Sassy, time for mommy to groom and fix your bow." Actually I think she enjoys her grooming......it is her one-on-one mommy time.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=138852
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same with Sugar. No matter what I use, she will never look like Sassy. It never became more apparent to me until my sheltie the importance of good genes. My other shelties were backyard breeder dogs. I got Rosie from a reputable breeder with quality dogs. Her coat says it all.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> Well I caught Billy chewing up a sock. Talk about graceful. I love seeing his ears flying in the wind - ROFLMAO...[/B]


Debbie, aren't these little fluff butts just too cute! Sassy loves shaking the stinky out of mommy's gym socks. I am happy to see Billy up and around and being just like the others, enjoying life.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=138775
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had to laugh. The kids were running around, so I said, "let's get an "action" shot, like pretty Sassy's".

Look how goofy it turned out - LOL


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Awww....how adorable she is!


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

I love the running pic. Sassy is so beautiful.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> I love the running pic. Sassy is so beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! I love taking pictures of Sassy and sharing them.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

That's a great picture. 
Alex likes to be bathed and groomed too. When I say "lets go and clean your little face" he shows me the way to the laundry room where we clean him up on top of the washer.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> That's a great picture.
> Alex likes to be bathed and groomed too. When I say "lets go and clean your little face" he shows me the way to the laundry room where we clean him up on top of the washer.[/B]


Thank you. I think these babies love to be clean and pretty. Sassy loves to have a bow on her topknot. 
I let her help choose the bow of the day and as soon as she noses one out I pick it up and say ok this is a pretty one let mommy put it in your hair. She lays down and she is soooooo still while I put the bow in for her. Then she runs to show daddy the pretty girl.







So funny and cute. These little fluff butts have such personality.


----------



## Satiné_Rose (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow, her hair is so gorgeous. That is such a pretty picture too. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> Wow, her hair is so gorgeous. That is such a pretty picture too. Thanks for sharing![/B]


Thank you.


----------



## AmyGil (Jan 6, 2006)

My goodness, how nice it must be to have a girl that LIKES to look that pretty. Kita dosnt mind wearing a dress or something like that once she gets it on ( getting it on is the problem) but she is no fan of bows, neither was Tori.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> My goodness, how nice it must be to have a girl that LIKES to look that pretty. Kita dosnt mind wearing a dress or something like that once she gets it on ( getting it on is the problem) but she is no fan of bows, neither was Tori.[/B]


Amy, I think the bows are a learned appreciation. With Sassy if she does not have her top knot in she could not see where she was going







so with the top knot I don't think the bow even makes a difference to her. In fact, I can say to her, "Sassy wants a bow?" and she will run as fast as she can to me. She like bows.....but that was not always the case. I can not tell you the numbers of times I have put bows in and then re-did them over and over and over because she would rub her head all over the place and make a mess of them.







She likes to wear dresses too. She is like a toddler trying to help me get it on her when I put a dress on her. Once we get it on she will lay sooooo very still so that I can fasten it and adjust her hair so that it looks right. She is such a little prissy butt. 

BTW....your baby is the CUTEST little thing.


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

Gosh I wish Jack were a "girly pup"







I tried to put a little topknot in his hair today, and he was NOT HAVING IT. He writhed all around, much like he does when I try to get his teeth clean, and eventually reached up with his paws and promptly pushed the ponytail out....







It's probably better though! My Boy would kill me if he saw me trying to dress up my dog.







Hes not "educated" like we all are about the wonders of dogs in dresses, bows, sweaters, and strollers


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> Gosh I wish Jack were a "girly pup"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well if the b/f gives you a hard time remind him that Jack will still be there after he is long gone


----------



## micaela (Jan 7, 2006)

WOW she is just beautiful..............I love her hair


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> WOW she is just beautiful..............I love her hair
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

More, more, MORE! And don't forget, we want REAL movement, please....

See Melanie plead, hehe

Love that Sassy! Always happy to see more of her!

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Oh Pat, she is just sooooo beautiful. She looks like a wil o' the wisp, she is so precious.


Thanks for showing us.




Dede and Chloe from down under


PS Chloe never got her B.A.T.H. today!!




Dede and Chloe from down under



~I saw that word mommy ~ B.A.T.H. ~ Chloe


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Wow Beautiful baby.. She looks like a movie Star


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

LOL!! Great Shot


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> I caught Sassy playing with her Bear this morning. I love to see her hair fly when she runs.
> 
> [attachment=2171:attachment][/B]




Sassy is so beautifil and has to have the best coat I've ever seen. It must be so much work keeping her looking so perfect and pretty all the time. Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Sassy is a true beauty and you take such wonderful pictures!

Ginny & Zoe & Bella


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Glad to see you runnin the breeze. Its fun to just be a little doggie once in a while, isn't it? 

Have I told you today that I wubs yous?

Sammie

I wish you could all see the Samster on my lap looking at the pictures of the other Malties. He reacts to Sassy's pictures just like he does when he hear's Johnny Cash's "A Boy Named Sue." He literally dances with delight. I think he could pick her out of a maltese only (oops, no pun intended) dog show!

Samsonsmom


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> More, more, MORE! And don't forget, we want REAL movement, please....
> 
> See Melanie plead, hehe
> 
> ...


Thanks Melanie.




> Oh Pat, she is just sooooo beautiful. She looks like a wil o' the wisp, she is so precious.
> 
> 
> Thanks for showing us.
> ...


Dede, thank you! I love to catch her playing like that. Normally I get shots of the floor and not her as she runs by.

Chloe if your mommy lets you get too stinky you just come on to Sassy's house.









Mommy...hello.....Chloe does not want a bath. Run Chloe run







~Sassy



> Wow Beautiful baby.. She looks like a movie Star
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awwww! Thank you.



> Sassy is so beautifil and has to have the best coat I've ever seen. It must be so much work keeping her looking so perfect and pretty all the time. Absolutely gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much. It is a dedication keeping a little fluff butt in full coat but she is so much fun.



> Glad to see you runnin the breeze. Its fun to just be a little doggie once in a while, isn't it?
> 
> Have I told you today that I wubs yous?
> 
> ...


Oh Carolyn, thanks for the sweet compliment. That Sammie is a real ladies man.









Sammie... you habn't telled me in a month dat yous still wuvs me. You better shape up I hab had inquiries about if I hab a boyfriend or not. ~Sassy

Mrs. Carolyn, I still wubs Sammie but dont tell him. I hab to make him sweat it out sumtimes. ~Sassy


----------

